# Hozelock-type fitting for water filler cap?



## pandalf (Oct 29, 2006)

At the Devizes CCC site, I was talking to one of the wardens who had bought a great accessory for their motorhome. It was a standard water filler cap with a Hozelock-type fitting that enabled a regular hose fitting to be easily attached for filling. This looked like a great accessory, but I have no idea where he bought it. Has anyone in MHF seen one of these and can they suggest where to buy one?


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Yes I have seen them advertised by the accessory dealers. I'm hoping to pick one up at the Shepton show next week. Fed up with crossing my legs when filling up with water in cold weather, if you know what i mean.


----------



## mikeyv (May 23, 2007)

Here's one.

Click here


----------



## Minerva (May 22, 2006)

They are sold here on Outdoor bits

Connector

Bill


----------



## superspud (Jan 15, 2006)

pandalf said:


> At the Devizes CCC site, I was talking to one of the wardens who had bought a great accessory for their motorhome. It was a standard water filler cap with a Hozelock-type fitting that enabled a regular hose fitting to be easily attached for filling. This looked like a great accessory, but I have no idea where he bought it. Has anyone in MHF seen one of these and can they suggest where to buy one?


Screwfix supply a hose fitting kit for about £3.99. They are ok just keep away from frost.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

CAK do them as well.

However, they do not work with all types of water inlet, eg as on our Hymer.

There is no air pressure relief outlet so the tank could explode! Well, not really.

I solved the problem by removing the large rubber sealing washer.

The filler cap thus fits loosely and allows air to escape.

Very handy little gadget.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I got mine from these guys

gillons gadgets


----------



## pandalf (Oct 29, 2006)

*Thanks for the speedy answers...*

Wow - I cannot believe that I can leave a post at nearly 1AM and get about four very qualified answers by breakfast-time! It's at times like this that the MHF subscription becomes superb value for money.

I confess I did not even think to look on the Outdoor Bits website. I feel a fool to know that I could find one so close to home, and I will probably stay loyal to the "house brand" and go with them. I am also not sure whether or not my own MH - a 2006 Euramobil - will have a vented tank or not. I also do not like the idea of pressurizing the tank on filling, and the fact that Outdoor Bits have both sorts of fittings enables me to buy the blue connector just in case.

But I must say I was very taken with the "Top Up Filler" from Gillon Brothers. We have always been fans of German gear, and prior to my MH I was a tugger of an LMC caravan for six years. German caravans, like motorhomes, have an onboard water tank, and I can remember many, many miserable nights coaxing water into the tank using a funnel. That top up filler would have been invaluable to me then!

Thanks again for all the good advice.

Andy.


----------

